# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Deelnemers gezocht voor onderzoek gezond ontbijt!

## aagenborg

Beste allemaal,

Ik ben bezig met mijn afstudeeronderzoek gezondheidspsychologie en mijn onderzoek gaat over gezond ontbijten volgens 'De schijf Van Vijf' van het Voedingscentrum. Ik moet 250 respondenten werven. Zouden jullie de vragenlijst willen invullen? Kost maar tien minuutjes en mijn dank is groot. De lijst mag alleen in gevuld worden door personen ouder dan 18 jaar, dus alleen volwassenen maar ook graag mensen van 65 jaar en ouder.

Voor meer informatie en om met de vragenlijst te beginnen, hieronder de link:

http://onlinesurvey.ou.nl/index.php/593428/lang-nl


Alvast bedankt!
Sandra

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Ik heb zojuist het onderzoekje ingevuld, Sandra. Ik hoop dat je genoeg kandidaten vindt!

Groet, Richard.

----------

